# Hot Dip Galvanizing Process



## alsheikh81 (2 أبريل 2009)

How we can save our time during production to galvanize small items 

Please help 

Thank in advance


----------



## ajami (19 أكتوبر 2009)

you can do it through centrifugal galvanizing.
you can put small articles in basket and apply centrifugal force after removing it from zinc kettle.
this process is applicable for bolts and threadd parts but you can use it for other small articles.
the ideal articles is the rounded ones. flat articles could not be used in such process beacuse it is difficult to move in the basket. they will be sticked together.


----------

